# Pat Allen prototype compound bow



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Dave01

What you have is an Allen Archery (Holless Wilbur Allen, not Pat Allen, the "pat" is short for patent) model 7306 (the -10 means it is 50 to 60 lb draw weight with a brown riser) compound bow (standard production, not a prototype, they are all engraved on the wheel brackets with the bow specifications), 30" draw length. 

Allen was the first to patent and manufacture the compound bow. I believe, someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but the two first digits in the serial number are the year of manufacture, which would be 1972.

Dave J


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

*Correction*

The bow specifications are engraved on the upper left, side plate of the model 7306 compound bow. Not on the wheel bracket as I originally posted. The Allen Speedster compound bow has the specifications engraved on the upper eccentric wheel bracket.

Dave J


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice bow though. Would love to get my hands on one for my collection.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

The Allen model 7306 shows up for sale on eBay quite frequently. The prices vary with many being sold for around $50. 

Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Just noticed that someone on eBay is selling several *NEW*, still in the original box, Allen model 7507 and 7306 bows. 

Dave


----------

